# Price/Nomenclature Check?



## magnum3672 (Aug 17, 2011)

I went to a local butcher today to see what they had and how the prices were.  Let me know if any of these are decent because I like their quality of meat and I also love supporting local small businesses.

3.79/lb for a "whole trimmed brisket".  Now these were huge, most were well over 50 bucks a pop so I'm not 100% sure how its supposed to be divvied up.

1.95/lb for a "fresh pork butt crovac".  I'm not sure what they mean by "crovac" but 1.95/lb seemed like a good price.

2.29/lb for a pork butt roast

1.99/lb for spare ribs

2.59 for side pork.  Now this was real thin but I was considering using this for bacon since its supposedly a bit meatier.  But like I said it was super thin, like less than an inch thick in some places.

Anyways, if you guys could help me out it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 18, 2011)

Magnum3672 said:


> I went to a local butcher today to see what they had and how the prices were.  Let me know if any of these are decent because I like their quality of meat and I also love supporting local small businesses.
> 
> 3.79/lb for a "whole trimmed brisket".  Now these were huge, most were well over 50 bucks a pop so I'm not 100% sure how its supposed to be divvied up.
> 
> ...




$3.79 for whole 'trimmed' brisket is quite high, but how trimmed is it?  If it's pretty much devoid of fat layers, just a thin coating or less, then it would be right in the ballpark.  A whole packer brisket, boneless, has about 40% - 50%  trimmable fat in it and a price of 1.99 is common, so 3.79 trimmed would be appropriate.

COV butts @ 1.95 around here is a good price; they're common at 2.29 or more.  the term 'Cryovac' refers to the thick plastic wrap sealing the meat in.  The butt is put in a chamber that sucks the air from the package, vacuum sealing it so it can extend the shelf life of the product.

Likewise, 2.29 for the pork butt roast is just the pork butt taken out of the COV, trimmed up a little and left as a whole roast, some fat removed and the stink gland removed also.

1.99 for spareribs is a good price.

fresh belly at 2.59 is ok, but you want to talk to the butcher to be able to get a whole slab and see what price you can garner on that.

For an independent meat operation, those prices are right in line with most all other stores and if you're impressed with the quality and sanitation of the store, by all means, enjoy your find and develop a relationship with them; it will benefit you greatly, believe me!


----------



## magnum3672 (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't get a good look at the brisket because of how large they were.

Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2011)

Pops covered all the bases---I couldn't add a thing.

Best price there is the Spares---That's what I paid last time, and that is a rare sale price!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Likewise, 2.29 for the pork butt roast is just the pork butt taken out of the COV, trimmed up a little and left as a whole roast, some fat removed and the _*stink gland *_removed also.


Pops, morning..........I've removed the "scent gland" from wild game........Tell me about the "stink gland" that is in a pork butt roast...........

Have you got pictures or something for this Old F*** to look at.......I've probably left them in the roasts in the past 'cause I am not familiar with them......

like worms in fish, I know I've eaten plenty of them and not suffered.......


----------



## magnum3672 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to need to return and pick up some ribs at least and double check those briskets.  I've been wanting to make brisket for a long time and haven't had the chance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2011)

Stink Gland???   I'm in the dark here also...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, a little slang slipped, I apologize, lol!  In a pork butt, in the fatty section between the shoulder clod and blade meat, in the back of the butt there is a triangular fat section.  often in that section there is a gland present.  It doesn't necesssarily 'stink' but the customer finding it will raise a stink about it, hence the nickname; it is normally removed when preparing the roast.







 

another picture:







it can be quite large - this is from one butt, about 8 oz:







It can be as small as a pea or as large as above, a gelatinous mess.  Regardless, the proper procedure is to remove it and give to the cat or dog, lol.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Stink Gland???   I'm in the dark here also...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2011)

Pops,

Could be a dumb question, but is that "fatty section with gland" always exposed on the outside of the butt, or could it be where it's not noticeable?

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Aug 19, 2011)

Pops,mornin'..........Thank you very much......learned something today.........Wahooo.........Dave


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Pops,
> 
> Could be a dumb question, but is that "fatty section with gland" always exposed on the outside of the butt, or could it be where it's not noticeable?
> 
> ...


No, it is in the fat a little ways, you have to trim the butt a bit to find it if it is present, maybe an inch or so inside.  No such thing as a dumb questions, only dumb answers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Pops!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2011)

Pop's you are a true GURU!!  Thanks...JJ


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Pops.  You and your pics are so much help for us.  I guess our butts come pretty well prepped because I have never come across anything like that.  On the other hand, I now know to watch for it and correct the situation, should it occur.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 21, 2011)

Pops,

I didnt chime is as all I had to ask was so well covered by the questions others had asked and to with your concise and very well pictured answers. You are a treasure to this site and I for one, truelyu appreciate and thank you for all that you contribute.. KUDDOS SIR!

Rich


----------



## chef willie (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey Pops..thanks for the very good info. Hell, I'd raise a stink too if I ran across that nasty ass looking chunk of whatever in a butt. 

And, I'm with Bear...the price on the ribs seems to be a deal.


----------

